# Cemetery Gate



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay sooo, this year we decided to add a gate to our pillars. The pillars are just over 6ft high and i wanted to make it look fairly overwhelming without looking totally out of scale. I still want to add an arched sign over the gates saying CEMETERY, but the problem is or potential problems are 1. That the arch must span 15ft and be light enough not to kills someone, but sturdy enough to withstand some winds...not too much but ya know everyday kinds of winds. 2. The arch has to clear the top of the gates which in the center are 8ft tall and Im thinking roughly 2ft above it, but maybe only 1ft above it will depend on the look of it and if i can even get this to be structurally sound. Soo i wanted to first ask you all those questions and then show you the pictures of one of my gates in progress. Im now at the point where Im deciding on do i use 2 bars at the top or 1? Let me know which you think would look better. If i use the 2 bars Im going to fill the space with skull heads i think or some kind of something. Ive seen others use circles for a decorative touch and I want something like that without using circles. Okay here are the pictures.

1 Bar...



















2bars...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

The gates look great! Keep up the fantastic work. I'm excited to see them with the finishing touches. If height is becoming a factor, you could always put the cemetary sign on the gates themselves.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah, i thought of that, but how? I mean in the spaces? Got any pictures for reference?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Put a sign straight across, between the two upper cross pieces. Or cut out the letters and connect them between the vertical bars.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Love your Gates T if you find them to big you can send them to me.lol


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome gates! This may be a stupid question, but how did you get the top to bend like that?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Aelwyn said:


> Awesome gates! This may be a stupid question, but how did you get the top to bend like that?


well I'm sure she wont refer you to the guys at the place she bought the wood from ...LOL

Looks good Turtle

Y I think you could attach the letters to the bars with some kind of a post bolt ...round to fit post and then nut and bolt on each side...I dont knwo what they are called


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Your gate is looking terrific! Can't wait to see the finished pics.

I like to two bars, and I personally like the idea of using circles or some other realistic element to fill in the area. Actually, I don't even think you'd need to fill in the area, but that's just my opinion. 

Great work!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Are these gates going to be hinged and operational or just set an open position?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking good! I like the double bars at the top myself. Don't know if you need to add anything else.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow T! Those are going to look fantastic.

I think the single bar looks better and I wouldn't add anything more to them.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I think that the double bar design will make your gates stronger. You did say that the ToTs would have to open these, right?

Remember this sign from Bob Andrews?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice job T! They are going to look awsome when they are all done.
Can't come up with anything on the sign tho


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They are great. Please be sure to update with the finished pics.


----------

